# 2016 HD



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The 2015 thread has been locked... it's time for the 2016 HD thread!

If there's something Dish doesn't have, or a channel that maybe doesn't even have an HD feed yet, this is the place to wish real hard for it!


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

let me start first with blue highwaytvhd,cspanhd,elrey networkhd,outsidetvhd,fidotvhd,world fishing network hd,pursuit channelhd,my rsns 24/7 and in hd,fusionhd,fox movie channelhd,byutvhd,blazetvhd,gem shopping networkhd,qvchd,jewerlytvhd,daystarhd,ewtnhd,liquidation channelhd,russia todayhd.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Groan.
I wish for fewer useless channels so that the really good ones can have better signal quality............ :angel:


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

True. There are wayyyyyyyyyyy too many shopping channels. 


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Except those channels help pay for your service. And if it's like DIRECTV I doubt you have quite as many as you think. There's quite a few that are mirrored in multiple places on dtv. Does dish do the same?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

A couple show up more than once - especially if one looks in the "local channel" range (channels 70-98). But all the shopping and PI channels are currently in SD only --- not taking up much space at all.

It isn't like DISH has dedicated HD space for shopping and infomercial channels.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

In DirecTV's case, many of the SD infomercial channels go off air for things like Sunday Ticket and RSN alternates on busy nights (the rest of the SD RSN alternates use a reserved pool of feeds scattered across multiple transponders)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KyL416 said:


> In DirecTV's case, many of the SD infomercial channels go off air for things like Sunday Ticket and RSN alternates on busy nights (the rest of the SD RSN alternates use a reserved pool of feeds scattered across multiple transponders)


IIRC: The SD feeds go off for other SD feeds? DIRECTV HD PPVs go off to make room for HD sports feeds (fortunately the years of taking down 24/7 channels like TNT for HD sports feeds are in the past).

DISH has shared SD space between infomercial channels and business TV channels. Most of DISH business TV channels have moved to the satellite at 121.

DISH has 25 feeds of HD space set aside for part time RSNs. No other channel goes off the air for an RSN.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They use them for RSN Alternates, Sunday Ticket, bonus feeds of non-carried channels for out of market sports packages, business/private channels, part time HD channels, ESPN College Extra, EPL Extra, and special events like Golf, Tennis and Rugby.

For SD, there's a pool of reserved bandwidth scattered across multiple transponders, when they need more they dip into the infomercial channels, and on extremely busy nights they dip into the SD Cinema channels when they run out of infomercial channels they can take down.

For HD they use the HD Cinema channels that are designated for part time use.


----------



## zippyfrog (Jul 14, 2010)

James Long said:


> DISH has 25 feeds of HD space set aside for part time RSNs. No other channel goes off the air for an RSN.


Did Dish drop 3 of the HD channels set aside for RSN's? The chart you have that lists out the number of HD channels per transponder (last updated Oct 2015) shows 28 feeds for HD RSN's.

I did this in an earlier thread, but if you list out the part time HD RSN's Dish has - they have the bandwidth right now to make them full time. Plus now that the 8PSK conversion on Western Arc is completed, I would think they could put up some additional feeds for the alternate channels. But what I would like to see from Dish in 2016 is my RSN in HD full time (CSN Chicago).

1) Longhorn Network
2) Prime Ticket
3) Altitude
4) Root Rocky Mountain
5) Fox Sports Arizona
6) Fox Sports Southwest
7) Fox Sports West
8) Fox Sports Midwest
9) CSN Bay Area
10) Fox Sports South
11) Sun Sports
12) Fox Sports Florida
13) CSN Mid-Atlantic
14) Fox Sports Ohio
15) Root Sports Northwest
16) Fox Sports Cincinatti
17) Root Sports Pittsburgh
18) CSN Chicago
19) Fox Sports Detroit
20) Sports Time Ohio
21) MASN
22) NESN
23) Fox Sports North
24) Fox Sports South East
25) CSN California
26) Fox Sports San Diego


----------



## bluegras (Jan 31, 2008)

i too wish dish would fixed this real soon it would be nice to see our rsns fulltime


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zippyfrog said:


> Did Dish drop 3 of the HD channels set aside for RSN's? The chart you have that lists out the number of HD channels per transponder (last updated Oct 2015) shows 28 feeds for HD RSN's.


I misremembered ... there are 28 feeds for part-time RSNs.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

zippyfrog said:


> Did Dish drop 3 of the HD channels set aside for RSN's? The chart you have that lists out the number of HD channels per transponder (last updated Oct 2015) shows 28 feeds for HD RSN's.
> 
> I did this in an earlier thread, but if you list out the part time HD RSN's Dish has - they have the bandwidth right now to make them full time. Plus now that the 8PSK conversion on Western Arc is completed, I would think they could put up some additional feeds for the alternate channels. But what I would like to see from Dish in 2016 is my RSN in HD full time (CSN Chicago).
> 
> ...


CSN Chicago + is also a full time feed.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Grandude said:


> Groan.
> I wish for fewer useless channels so that the really good ones can have better signal quality............ :angel:


Check out dish's flex pack. I am with directtv right now, and I was looking at dish. However, what keeps me from moving to Dish is the low Hd quality those who have experience with both companies, complain about. I understand that Direct TV uses a 1980 x 1080I format (full HD) and dish uses a 1440 x 1080I format aka HD lite.


----------

